
My PR was denied by Iranian Law - ayoisaiah
https://blog.yiddishe-kop.com/posts/my-pr-was-denied-by-iranian-law
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24364793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24364793)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24360801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24360801)

------
Tomte
> Hi, I'm from the IRGC secret intelligence ️ ️, we just wanted to test your
> loyalty to the regime, therefore we create fake accounts. You can merge the
> PR without any problem

It's generally an evil thing to do something that could get someone else
imprisoned or worse, just for fun.

